# GSD or MIX?



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

My grandparents have a pure bred GSD and bred her with another pure bred GSD. the male is extremely large build and is mostly black in color. but there is a possibility that a stray dog got to my grandparents female before she was able to breed with the male GSD, but we don't know for sure. i have seen posts that state pups can have white on their toes and chest. but the female i have chosen has a white patch above her nose, but as she has gotten older (now 3 weeks old) it looks to be fading. can anyone help me in determining if she could be pure bred GSD or not? (i know at 3 weeks of age, it is extremely hard to tell, especially with her father being a darker color)

The first photo is the day she was born.
Second photo I believe she was maybe a little over a week old.
Third photo, she is 3 weeks old.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Definitely hard to say at that age. Would probably want to wait a bit longer and see how she develops.
Any idea what breed(s) the possible stray would be?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

hard to say with the puppy being sooo young still but just from the white snippet on the pups nose, I'll say not full GSD..post pics when he gets abit older though!


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

No, we have just heard rumors in the neighborhood of a black stray running about. Regardless if she is pure or not, I plan to bring her home. This litter of puppies, especially her hold a very close spot to my heart. My grandparents had a GSD when I was younger who had a litter of pups a year after my mother passed away. They gave me my baby girl Katie when I was 5 years old. I lived 8 hours away from them and ended up having family issues and had to go live with other family in the town I was living in, leaving my Katie behind. My father got into some trouble and had to leave Katie with the woman who was to be house sitting while he was away. She did a horrible job of taking care of Katie. A year and a half later my aunt took me to finally get my baby girl back. When I arrived to bring Katie home, I was brought to tears and my heart shattered. Katie was not in good shape. Only 4 years old, and she was skin and bones, had mange and heart worms that we fought for the next year to get rid of. We sadly were forced to put her down, her body just couldn't fight anymore. Katie was born on June 25, the day before my birthday. When I was visiting my grandparents this summer, I spent the whole week begging Dotie, my grandparents GSD, to please please have her puppies before I left. I woke up Tuesday (I was leaving later that day around noon to go back home) morning at 8:30am from my grandmother, she had told me Dotie had her pups early that morning. 10 beautiful healthy LARGE babies. This brought tears to my eyes. Dotie had her puppies on June 25. It was as if Katie was speaking to me telling me she was ok and still by my side. I miss Katie every day. And when my grandparents told me they were planning to breed Dotie, I didn't necessarily want a pup. I already share a red heeler with my boyfriend and I, myself have a toy poodle. But that Tuesday morning on June 25, which was also the day before my birthday, I knew I had to have one. I didn't leave town that day until late that afternoon because I had dropped everything and went and sat next to Doties side all morning. Making sure she and the puppies had everything they needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm just so excited about bringing my baby home! My grandparents do not plan to sale the pups. They are giving them to close friends and since I am their granddaughter I am getting second pick of the litter, my papa is first. 

I have been told that dogs can have a litter of pups from two different males. Is this true? The pup I posted on here is the only one with white on her face and others have white on toes and maybe their chest. There is another female who is about the same size as this one but she is the lightest out of all the pups and has more of a brown tint to her coat compared to the rest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

technically speaking, every pup in the litter could have a different father. Not likely, but 2 fathers are definitely possible. The only way to know for sure would be to do a DNA test to see if the GSD is the father


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

Could it be from a gene mutation? I've seen stuff online about certain mutations causing white. I've also seen a few GSD that are pure bred and have white on the muzzle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

update  

according to my grandparents the white spot above her nose is beginning to fade. ive read online that sometimes pups can be born with white areas due to the pigment not developing correctly during development... still waiting until she's closer to 7 or 8 weeks to see her coloring more


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be two different pops. Could be a white spotting gene. Hard to say really. Did they leave her outside without supervision while she was in heat?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, dogs can deliver a litter with different sires. Actually, so can humans. A woman can be impregnated by different men very close in time and deliver "twins" who are not actually genetic twins. Way more rare In humans than dogs. 

Your pup looks to be awful Cute! Idk about what the white markings mean regarding pure bred. But, as you said, it really doesn't matter. Pup is yours. You are already in love! That's what matters most. Keep us posted. Pup is at least half GSD, and it will be interesting to see how it develops 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

She was locked up the entire time. Even supervised when let out to potty. I don't know how a stray could have gotten to her with how locked up my papa keeps her when she's in heat. This is her first litter and papa plans to spay her, unless the rumor is true and some how a stray got to her. Then he will breed her one last time. He's wanting a male. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

So, I received a puppy update from my Grandmother this afternoon! She called to tell me mainly that the pup I have chosen (I plan on naming her Pearl), is now not the biggest female in the litter but is the most outgoing and spontaneous. She is also the most active out of the litter. Anyways, the reason for my post is because today we began talking about the sire to this litter. Previously, all they had told me was that the sire was super dark, but lets be real, this doesn't give much information. I began asking them what they meant by "dark", asking if the sire was marked like Dotie, our female. My Papa said no, that he wasnt, that he was just really dark, almost black. Lately I have been doing A TON of research on this breed and I immediately thought of the Sables. So I sent my Papa a picture of a few sables asking him if these dogs looked like the sire. When I sent him a picture of a Black Sable he immediately said "Yes, that's him almost exactly"... (my grandparents are still stuck in the olden times and are only familiar with the black and tan german shepherds).

With this being said, and now realizing what the sire looks like (which i am still waiting on a picture of the male), I now believe Dotie's litter is a mix of sables and black german shepherds. 

is this guess possible?


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is the most recent photo I have gotten of Pearl. My grandparents have been telling me for over a week that she is beginning to get brown in her coat, and the most brown out of the rest of the litter. It was up until I saw this photo that I believed them. I cant wait to meet her


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes you can get sable and black gsd puppies in the same litter.

Pearl is adorable, people will be able to tell more about her breed when she is older. I am glad you are so in love with her already


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

We've had pups born with white spots, they typically out grow them. She's very cute! Glad you're devoted to her! Good luck!


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

mehpenn, but have you had pups with white spotting on the face? i dont mind her white on her feet, its that white spot above her nose thats puzzling me.

as well as, her litter mates (there are 7 males and 3 females total) a few of the males were born with abnormal tails, all of them are different lengths. its just odd. 

beginning to doubt they are pure bred after seeing what the few males tails looked like


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

Most recent that I have of Pearl. Photos aren't great because they are snap shots from a video. She's so precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

from the new pics..none of those pups looks gsd to me


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

They may not be full but they are definitely German shepherd. This I know for a fact. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

*update *

alright, so i think i may have narrowed it down. there is definitely two daddys to my grandparents GSD litter. 4 of the boys have shorter tails than most and one of them has a bobbed tail; also these boys with the tails all have a darker coat (pretty much pitch black) and it is wavy/curly. The other pups, mainly the females are beginning to show more and more brown through them everyday. I think the extra father was a rottweiler or border collie mix dog. I say rott because it seems its the only thing that would explain their shortened tails and some rott's can be born with a natural bobbed tail. also, these pups are huge! 
the picture i posted is the most recent one, the pups are feeding.  i get to meet them all so soon! 16 days left!!


----------

